# What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

We all know what ACCESS and shell regulations some want changed, i.e. motorless.....but that is not what my question is about. What bag limit/season date changes would you like to see change?

I would like to see the Wood Duck limited to 2 or 3 a day with a 1-hen stipulation. Wood Ducks are on the rise here in Utah and I want to continue that pattern. Most guys don't know where to find the Wood Ducks during the season, but a few of those that do, sure can wipe out a lot of birds in a hurry with the current 7 bird limit. Taking 7 drakes won't hurt things too much, but wiping out a bunch of hens definitely does.

I would also like to see the Scaup season changed from the beginning of the season to the end. This is purely for selfish reasons. The problem I have is they are very difficult to tell apart in the air and I have passed on countless Ringers (after the Scaup close) because I wasn't sure they were ringers until they were in and out of the decoys.

Lastly, I would love to see the dark goose season go til the end of January up here in northern Utah. It seems like every year we have the most birds around right after our season closes. I would also like to see them bump us up to a 4 goose limit.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I wish for the goose season to last until the middle of February with the current 3-bird bag limit. I also wish for world peace.
R


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I personally like the way the regulations where last year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

Maybe add one more pintail to the limit. And create a seagull "management" hunt. With as many sky rats we have now, its about time we legally thin the herd


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

4 dark geese limit and hunt until mid February
start the swan hunt in November and run it until the end of January


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I would like to see the duck limit reduced to 5 the goose limit reduced to 2 and the season split so it runs until the end of feburary. I would also like to see an early teal hunt in Utah.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Phragmites said:


> I would like to see the duck limit reduced to 5 the goose limit reduced to 2 and the season split so it runs until the end of feburary. I would also like to see an early teal hunt in Utah.


just wondering, why would you want a smaller bag limit??


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I don't see a major issue with the way things are.

The timing of the swan hunt isn't going to be changed I don't think for many reasons.

There's a max of 180 days to hunt so a split would be required to hunt any later into the season. Fair weather hunters with big bucks and clout will fight you to the bitter end on not having a split in the northern part of the state. 
The later into the season, the more likely its going to be that the local geese that your hunting will be out of wack on their attempts at pairing up and nesting which I don't think is such a good idea.

4 goose limit? Some days you could shoot 4 and more but when they get blown out and are sitting on parks, golf courses, sewer ponds etc. it might as well be 1 or 1000. 90% of the Utah goose population are locals, so be careful what you wish for. It may make a positive impact for hunters and golf course owners, but then again.......

And.....the reason there might be a few folks that want a smaller limit of birds is more than likely their conservative attitude towards things. Maybe they feel that 5 birds are plenty and slowing down some greedy folks who waste game, ignore possession laws, party hunt, or whatever along those lines is a good idea.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



1BandMan said:


> I don't see a major issue with the way things are.
> 
> The timing of the swan hunt isn't going to be changed I don't think for many reasons.
> 
> ...


Spot on! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



1BandMan said:


> And.....the reason there might be a few folks that want a smaller limit of birds is more than likely their conservative attitude towards things. Maybe they feel that 5 birds are plenty and slowing down some greedy folks who waste game, ignore possession laws, party hunt, or whatever along those lines is a good idea.


But then I wont be able to hunt as long on the opener or the good days!!

You don't need to shoot limits every time out! If you think 7 is too many, then stop at 3 or 5. There's no rule saying you HAVE to shoot 7. But I sure like to try


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

everything is pretty good on bag limits, an extra pintail would be nice but not a big deal. surprised they don't have a 1 hen pinnie only in place tho.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

Bag limit change that I would like to see is no more than one hen for each species. No more limits of all hens on species like widgeon, gadwalls, teal, etc. It would put pressure on hunters to ID their birds before shooting and reduce the overall take on hens of all species. Also, it would force hunters to shoot at birds much closer to identify them before shooting.

I would not complain if the bag limit were reduced to 5 or 6. But, I don't think it hurts anything to shoot 7 ducks on occasion, either.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I'm good where they are...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

Move the Utah waterfowl opener a week earlier to coincide with the Wyoming waterfowl opener.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



wyogoob said:


> Move the Utah waterfowl opener a week earlier to coincide with the Wyoming waterfowl opener.


Are you sick of the utah invasion on your opener? I agree for moving the utah opener a week earlier, but also move the wyoming opener a week earlier than that. :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



toasty said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Move the Utah waterfowl opener a week earlier to coincide with the Wyoming waterfowl opener.
> ...


Dang and here I was wanting to move utahs opener back a couple of weeks and start it at the end of october


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

will i say they should run the scaup season to the end of duck season an ope the snow goose hunt the same time duck season open


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

Scaup season moved to end and a 2 hen limit on all puddle duck species. It's never sat right with me that you can legally kill 7 hen wigeon or teal if you wanted to.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I am pretty happy with the current regs. The two pintail limit was nice, and it would be nice if bluebills were the full season, but I am okay with restricting it if it helps the species.
I have always thought it would be cool if Utah had some sort of early season, be it teal or honkers, just for a weekend or something in September, but it is not that big of a deal to wait another month if I have to!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Pumpgunner said:


> Scaup season moved to end and a 2 hen limit on all puddle duck species. It's never sat right with me that you can legally kill 7 hen wigeon or teal if you wanted to.


i am a guy who will pass on almost all hens. personal preference really (i like gunning the birds with color). Anyhow i have been doing some reading and the sex limit is really not scientifically based. think about it, you dont distinguish between males and females on geese do you?? there is some really interesting studies out there on the hen limits. Delta Waterfowl pretty much stuck there foot in there mouths when it came to the science behind the voluntary restraint program.


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

you all want more or less i just want to kill more than 1 duck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



toasty said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Move the Utah waterfowl opener a week earlier to coincide with the Wyoming waterfowl opener.
> ...


I plead the 5th. There are no ducks in Wyoming anyway.

Wait, I change my mind. How 'bout if the Utah opener is a week earlier than the Wyoming opener. 8)


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



kill_'em_all said:


> Phragmites said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to see the duck limit reduced to 5 the goose limit reduced to 2 and the season split so it runs until the end of feburary. I would also like to see an early teal hunt in Utah.
> ...


There is too much hunting pressure in the state you have less people but more hunter hours compariable to that of more people and less hours in the seventies. With the convence of technology, boats, aerial imagery, gps, high end decoys. Do we really need 3 geese and 7 ducks? If you shot 5 ducks and fillet just the breast that is 10 pieces for a family of 4 that is more than enough for a meal with a 2 day bag limit 20 pieces of duck could take on a nice party of 10. Throw in a few geese and that is over the top. Having a closure during the season would be an excellent idea but of course there is the politics. Well why not let those individuals file for there own season dates. A small fee and structured within the federal framework for that year. Very similar to a WMU but for waterfowl. I go out to see birds when I hunt not empty skies and if I get to harvest birds that is secondary that is not what it is about for me. I want to see quality habitat and large amounts of birds using that quality habitat nothing gets me more excited. I have been hunting the gsl for more than thirty years the goose hunting on public land is as poor as I have seen it. The duck hunting is just strange areas where the would be 1,000,000 or more ducks for weeks now will just hold those birds for a few days. Combination of poor habitat conditions and lots of hunting pressure drive them out or turn them nocturnal. I think people need to realize that while it is a renewebal resource, certain things can occur that will have determental effects that there is no coming back from. IE dewatering of Locomotive Springs, Mercury poisioning from crop residue of large amounts of snow geese in the 60's. Opening the railroad grade into the Rainbow Unit at Harold Crane. Large botulism kill of 750,000 or local waterfowl at Bear River Bird Refuge in the 90's. Lack of statewide plan to deal with invasive plant species, from our marshes, to our mountains, to our backyards. I would much rather error on the side of caution and have a little extra in the bank, the way things our going on the GSL we our going to need it.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Darin Noorda said:


> Pumpgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Scaup season moved to end and a 2 hen limit on all puddle duck species. It's never sat right with me that you can legally kill 7 hen wigeon or teal if you wanted to
> ...


My understanding is that only takes a breeding population of waterfowl 10% success rate to maintain population levels anything over and you have a population increase. If the success rate needed to be in 50% 60% I could see selective harvest having more effective scientifically. I still don't shot hens, just seems the more hens I can throw at natural selection the better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Phragmites said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > Phragmites said:
> ...


i understand what you are saying. but i believe even with more hunting pressure, it will all even out with less and less waterfowlers hunting each year. the same number of ducks are still being shot every year IMO. the duck numbers are suppose to be through the roof this year. maybe in the future if numbers start to decline i can see reason to drop the number of birds in a limit. but currently with current conditions, i see no reason to start making changes like that. i would however like to see the swan hunt open Nov. 1 and run through the remainder of our duck season. we waste an entire month of swan season before we start seeing huntable numbers of swans. i can also see a limit to the number of woodies a guy can kill in a day. i would love to see them on a regular basis around here. the only way that will happen is if we can try to prevent entire flocks being wiped out in each area they call home (i am even guilty of this) -)O(-


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

a little moore coot would be a hoot;we want 30 on a day stead of 25;


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Klark said:


> a little moore coot would be a hoot;we want 30 on a day stead of 25;


yu must be quite da coot huntr if yu ken kill 30 on a day; it hard to kill 20 on a day; i think dey need to lower coot limit to just 5 so ther will always bee plunty a coot left for every won;


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

For the most part I believe that the recommendations for season dates and bag limits that come down from the USFWS to the state DWR are pretty well thought out. Locally I can see why people want a 3rd pinner, a swan season that goes until Dec. 31st, and a coordination between neighboring states to open on the same date. Also, I think we are fortunate to have a 107 day season AND a 7 bird limit. We can't have it all, but we can have it pretty good. And yes, we DO have it pretty good.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

One more change I would like to see: a northern zone and a southern zone for swans. Since the season closes the first week of Dec. due to the trumpeter swans that might wander into the northern part of the state; why not continue the hunt in the southern portion of the hunt area? (i.e., Box Elder and Weber counties for the north, and Davis, SL, and Tooele counties for the southern.) Open the Northern area and have the same season dates as is. Open the Southern area one month later and close it on Dec. 31. I don't think there is any chance of a trumpeter swan getting shot in the southern half of the hunt area.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Fowlmouth said:


> 4 dark geese limit and hunt until mid February
> start the swan hunt in November and run it until the end of January


+1


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

I would love it if they opened up the duck 2-3 weeks later. Never have liked shooting brown ducks in 80 degree weather with bug spray covering my body. Not to worried about the hens. I think the bioligists have it right, besides there are enough guys out there who are too good to shoot one so guys like me can harvest a few from time to time without feeling bad!!! I would rather see them give out tags for geese. YOu get 75 tags a season and have to notch and attach to the bird. If your lucky enough to shoot all 75 in a day then good for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



diverfreak said:


> I would rather see them give out tags for geese. You get 75 tags a season and have to notch and attach to the bird. If your lucky enough to shoot all 75 in a day then good for you.


i like that idea, but would like a smaller number like in the 20-50 range.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*



Joel Draxler said:


> Lastly, I would love to see the dark goose season go til the end of January up here in northern Utah. It seems like every year we have the most birds around right after our season closes. I would also like to see them bump us up to a 4 goose limit.


+1


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: What BAG LIMIT regulations would you like to see changed*

They should just change the scaup limit to 1 or 2 birds and let us shoot them all season long.


----------

